# This works like magic



## sid

Hi friends, 

I want to share food item that works like magic for crohns and UC sufferes.
I am talking about bottle gourd. As I said earlier, I am seeing this ayurvedic doctor and I am currently following the diet prescribed by him. So far by god's grace there hasnt been any problem. The one thing from experience that I would like you people to try is this evgetable bottle gourd. This not only works as a natural antacid but also helps in soothing the area (he says that will heal my wounds, though I am not really convinced). Somehow it has worked. I am into remission so I cant tell the difference really..but I guess thats one of the things that started having as soon as i was diagnosed(actually even before that). 

try to have it twice a a day.better of you take more...the best way is to make a juice of it and have it twice a day.Just cut small pieces of a raw bottle gourd and make a pulp in the grinder and take the juice out of it...you may add a pinch of salt and black pepper powder to it.

Oh forgot to mention aloe vera....if possible take aloe vera juice.

I urge you to try this atleast for one week and am sure they will see a difference and this is works like a magic especially for people with acid reflux and too much of acidity.


----------



## jonathanzn

Maybe it's an option for me, however, where could i get this bottle gourd~


----------



## sid

you can find it in the vegetable market.


----------



## mnsun

Hi,

To be clear:
-Do you skin the gourd?
-You essentially grind the pulp and injest the juice only (in addition to blk salt/aloe etc.)?
-Are we talking the juice of one gourd per day?
-You think other gourds would do? (I haven't heard/seen this gourd b4)

Thanks!


----------



## CLynn

Even having worked in a grocery store for 10 years (long ago) I don't think I have ever heard of or seen one. Will have to investigate the stores around here.


----------



## sid

mnsun said:


> Hi,
> 
> To be clear:
> 
> 
> 
> -Do you skin the gourd?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You essentially grind the pulp and injest the juice only (in addition to blk salt/aloe etc.)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. Not the pulp. But the juice. But its no harm if pulp is taken, that will just make you full. they have the sam eproperties. BTW dont add aloe to it. I suggest aloe to be taken seperately...best if taken in empty stomach in teh morning..you can take just 15 ml aloe juice (1/4th cup)with same amount of water. Thats basically to help in acidity, gastric and reflux desease like GERD.it also helps in purifying blood, thus you get a glowing skin...also very good for people with eczema and other skin deseases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking the juice of one gourd per day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One gourd per day. Take half half a gourd and have it juice form....have the remaining half any time in the day by making a dish out of it. I can give you some BG recipes if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think other gourds would do? (I haven't heard/seen this gourd b4)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately NO. I know it might be tough to find it there. But I have an idea. Please contact some Indian origin person, if you can..and tell him/her to help you out..thats avery common Indian vegetable..and is commonly known as "Lauki".
> 
> 
> P.S : Please do not have the juice if the Gourd is bitter. you can taste it before making the juice.although you can make the recipe even if its bitter. Just dont take the juice of its bitter in taste.Best would be to get an oranic one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mnsun

FYI:
-This is also known as Lagenaria siceraria.
-It is also called a Thai Bottle Gourd.
-For sale at rareseeds.com

http://rareseeds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bottle+gourd&searchbox=products

Perhaps a little late in the season, or not, to grow?


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

We don't have those around here! I've tried aloe juice for several weeks and saw no improvement.


----------



## sid

chrisnsteph1022 said:


> We don't have those around here! I've tried aloe juice for several weeks and saw no improvement.


chrisnsteph Aloe vera is basically for acidity and reflux problem....I have seen more people with crohns suffer from acidity and reflux like me, thus I advised aloe vera with BG. Aloe vera has helped me to solve this acidity problem..I am 99% cured of my acidity and refluxes...after a long use.


----------



## Jabo

Hi Sid, I tried the gourd as you suggested.  I am the type of guy that is willing to try anything!  I got the round kind and not the long skinny kind.  First of all, I did not react to it.  This is a common problem thing with me, I read somewhere that something is good, I try it, and get sick.  Hahaha, but like I said, with the gourd it was fine.  I have a nice juicer at home so I cut the gourd in half and peeled it and then juiced large chunks of it.  The taste by itself was just so-so, fairly bland for a fresh juice, but when I mixed a carrot in, it became quite palatable.  The first day I juiced half a gourd and couldn't tell one way or the other, the second day I juiced the other half.  By that afternoon I was feeling quite strange and a little off.  I think this was because of a die off or something like that.  Yes, it wasn't pleasant, but sometimes getting better isn't, but it wasn't so bad I couldn't work.  A week later I went to the same market and picked up another one, and repeated the same process, again after the second juicing, but now about 24 hours after the second juicing, I experienced the "off" feeling of a die off, but this time much smaller and not as serious.  

Generally, I am impressed with this gourd.  I have been trying to take really good care of myself lately with lots of supplements and following a strict diet, so I can't tell exactly how much the gourd helped me as I was already doing pretty well, but I do feel like it helped some, even though I can't say for sure.  Still.... If I find it again, I plan on experimenting more with it and will update again if I have something more to add.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sid

Jabo said:


> Hi Sid, I tried the gourd as you suggested.  I am the type of guy that is willing to try anything!  I got the round kind and not the long skinny kind.  First of all, I did not react to it.  This is a common problem thing with me, I read somewhere that something is good, I try it, and get sick.  Hahaha, but like I said, with the gourd it was fine.  I have a nice juicer at home so I cut the gourd in half and peeled it and then juiced large chunks of it.  The taste by itself was just so-so, fairly bland for a fresh juice, but when I mixed a carrot in, it became quite palatable.  The first day I juiced half a gourd and couldn't tell one way or the other, the second day I juiced the other half.  By that afternoon I was feeling quite strange and a little off.  I think this was because of a die off or something like that.  Yes, it wasn't pleasant, but sometimes getting better isn't, but it wasn't so bad I couldn't work.  A week later I went to the same market and picked up another one, and repeated the same process, again after the second juicing, but now about 24 hours after the second juicing, I experienced the "off" feeling of a die off, but this time much smaller and not as serious.
> 
> Generally, I am impressed with this gourd.  I have been trying to take really good care of myself lately with lots of supplements and following a strict diet, so I can't tell exactly how much the gourd helped me as I was already doing pretty well, but I do feel like it helped some, even though I can't say for sure.  Still.... If I find it again, I plan on experimenting more with it and will update again if I have something more to add.  Thanks for sharing!


It really nice to hear that it worked for you Jabo...I know this is a great healing vegetable from nature..I know because it has helped me personally. It might take som time Jabo..but if youre feeling better, I advice you to keep taking it....I can eat it for life, if it helps me..its just like any other vegtable for me. The only thing I will tell you is...just make sure that the gourd that you buy is not bitter in taste..you should taste a small chunk of it before juicng..if its bitter then you should avoid it. And please keep us updated how its working for you.


----------



## Jabo

Hi Sid,

After some reflections after my past experiments with bottle gourd and general better health in the following days having taken it, I have decided I want to try more.  I have gone out and bought a ton of them, so far so good and none of them are bitter.  I live in South Korea, and they are not readily available here but grandmothers can be seen selling them at farmer's markets for $5-10 a piece, but there is one grocery supply near my house where I can buy fairly large ones for $5.  I'm guessing I can only get them seasonally and this is the harvest, so I am going all in and juicing a half gourd or quarter gourd everyday.  

As I said before, the taste is neither good nor bad, quite bland and not bitter.  If juiced with a carrot it is easy to drink.  For the first couple of days again, I had some flu like symptoms, but by BMs improved noticeably, so I am still giving it a try.  

Originally, I was only going to try for a week but it was going well and I feel like with it being seasonal, this might be my only chance, so I am still buying them.  

I am keeping notes and will update again.


----------



## sid

Thatss gud Jabo that you are going for it...if you don't get it aal round the year,you may try growing it in your garden jabo..its worth the effort. you can order the seeds online.


----------



## InstantCoffee

I've heard there's some complications with long term supplementation of aloe vera juice.


----------



## sid

you must take it in very small quantity if taking everyday..it does have a laxative effect though.


----------



## Jabo

Hi Sid,

I have great news! The bottle gourd worked! I have taken it for three weeks now, juicing between 500ml and 1000ml each morning, aiming for 500ml.  I still mix it with just a little bit of fresh carrot juice to sweeten it up a bit.  First off, my Crohn’s wasn’t that bad, but I have seen a noticeable improvement.  I went from 2-3 fairly formed BM’s a day, to one nicely formed, to being constipated (constipation was my norm before getting Crohn’s and I am now on a high oil diet and it is taking care of that).  Before, I wasn’t bad off, but I was in a light persistent state of flare.  Even though my Crohn’s was managed, there was still frequent light pain throughout the day plus urgency and cramping.  Now 80% of the pain is gone and all the cramping and urgency too.  This course of going from active Crohn’s to constipation has happened before either when I was on prednisone or when I first started Humira.  This is the first time via an “all natural” method I have been able to obtain it.  

Another important thing to note, I noticed that after I started taking the fresh bottle gourd juice, my BMs had some sloughing on the outside of them.  I have been diagnosed with the type of Crohn’s disease that mainly is in the large intestine and photos from my colonoscopies show lots of yellow inflamed patches in my large intestine.  After taking the bottle gourd, I could see what appeared to be sloughing of these yellow inflamed patches on the outside of my BMs, presumably from the patches healing and then the inflamed material being sloughed off.  This has also happened before when I first started taking Humira, or when I would take prednisone.  

I do think the Crohn’s will flare again, but I am hopeful that I can get more gourds!  Actually, in case it is no longer available, I have frozen 7 bags filled with 500ml of bottle gourd in my freezer as an emergency backup plan.  Also….. even though I feel it in my heart, I can’t say in my experiment that it was 100% percent the bottle gourd.  As I mentioned before, I am the type of guy that is will to try anything so I was actually taking over 20 pills of different over the counter supplements a day.  Basically, anything that other people said was working for them I bought and had been taking those supplements for a many months, so it is possible that they were in part responsible for helping out too.  After about 10 days of drinking bottle gourd juice, I stopped most of them except vitamin D, fish oil, and probiotics, and continued to see improvement.  

So in conclusion, I will continue to take it!  And I would really like to recommend other people to please try juicing bottle gourd. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calabash  I know that you often repeated post after post about bottle gourd, so I am really appreciative that you did! Thank you for your persistence.


----------



## sid

Trust me buddy its an amazing feeling when you know that someone actually benefitted from your suggestion. I am really glad for you. Please keep taking it.....it is a wound healer. Just make sure it is not bitter in taste before juicing (and that's important). I hope and wish that someday your wound in your colon would heal and you achieve a remission. I feel so bad that my friends in USA don't get them...here in India its easily available just you get in S.Korea. Take care buddy and keep us updated.


----------



## Jabo

Dear Sid,  

Here is a little more of an update.  After a full month of juicing 500ml of bottle gourd every morning on an empty stomach my Crohn's greatly improved.  I have the type of Crohn's that is mainly in the large intestine and I could literally see the flaking of inflamed patches being sloughed off on the outside of my BMs.  By the end of the month, that had more or less stopped; I am guessing because most of it was healed.  But now bottle gourd is out of season and I have gone from shop to shop trying to find it and can't.  They told me I have to wait until next year.  Before drinking the bottle gourd juice I was in a long and consistent state of light flare.  Now, I feel like I "might" be in remission or just having a couple of good weeks.  I am still taking lots and lots of other supplements in the hope that they might help to put this thing away once and for all.  In the mean time I am already looking forward to next season and drinking the juice everyday and even juicing and bottling extra. 

So..... for everyone reading this, I would really like to recommend this juicing bottle gourd that Sid has mentioned to other people.  I have tested thousands of dollars of "all natural" supplements including fish oil, vitamin D, George's Aloe Vera Juice, Curcumin, L-Glutamine, NAG, colustrum, LOTS of probiotics, as well as many prescription drugs, and in my experiments the most powerful thing was prednisone, the second most powerful was Humira, and the third most powerful was bottle gourd juice.  And one of these three things doesn't have side effects and is all natural! 

This leads me to my next question Sid.  I am willing to buy this stuff and willing to pay a decent amount of money for more.  I usually use a website like iherb for getting most of my supplements but they don't have bottle gourd juice.  I have searched on the internet and found that in India bottle gourd juice can be purchased already bottled.  Do you think that this would be helpful or has the bottling process ruined it?  I was drinking the fresh juice from fresh gourds until recently.  And if the bottled stuff is just as good as the fresh, can you please recommend to me a website that is willing to ship internationally?


----------



## Jabo

More update...  Pumpkins are in season here and since I had good luck with bottle gourd and gourds are distantly related to pumpkins, I thought I might try juicing pumpkin.  After a couple of weeks I could feel my Crohn's coming back. The pumpkin was more delicious than the bottle gourd, especially when mixed with carrot, but no point if it doesn't make me better.  Since giving up on the pumpkin, and having read these forums I have now started juicing red cabbage juice.  Juicing bottle gourd gave me hope that maybe there is something else out there again.  Bottle gourd tastes much better than cabbage and I think gourd is better at helping Crohn's, but I think the red cabbage juice might be helping too!  I'll continue to test it and plan to let you know.


----------



## sid

Jabo said:


> Dear Sid,
> 
> Here is a little more of an update.  After a full month of juicing 500ml of bottle gourd every morning on an empty stomach my Crohn's greatly improved.  I have the type of Crohn's that is mainly in the large intestine and I could literally see the flaking of inflamed patches being sloughed off on the outside of my BMs.  By the end of the month, that had more or less stopped; I am guessing because most of it was healed.  But now bottle gourd is out of season and I have gone from shop to shop trying to find it and can't.  They told me I have to wait until next year.  Before drinking the bottle gourd juice I was in a long and consistent state of light flare.  Now, I feel like I "might" be in remission or just having a couple of good weeks.  I am still taking lots and lots of other supplements in the hope that they might help to put this thing away once and for all.  In the mean time I am already looking forward to next season and drinking the juice everyday and even juicing and bottling extra.
> 
> So..... for everyone reading this, I would really like to recommend this juicing bottle gourd that Sid has mentioned to other people.  I have tested thousands of dollars of "all natural" supplements including fish oil, vitamin D, George's Aloe Vera Juice, Curcumin, L-Glutamine, NAG, colustrum, LOTS of probiotics, as well as many prescription drugs, and in my experiments the most powerful thing was prednisone, the second most powerful was Humira, and the third most powerful was bottle gourd juice.  And one of these three things doesn't have side effects and is all natural!
> 
> This leads me to my next question Sid.  I am willing to buy this stuff and willing to pay a decent amount of money for more.  I usually use a website like iherb for getting most of my supplements but they don't have bottle gourd juice.  I have searched on the internet and found that in India bottle gourd juice can be purchased already bottled.  Do you think that this would be helpful or has the bottling process ruined it?  I was drinking the fresh juice from fresh gourds until recently.  And if the bottled stuff is just as good as the fresh, can you please recommend to me a website that is willing to ship internationally?


That really great to hear that you are improving everyday Jabo. really glad for you Yes in India they go for the bottled juice of this 'bottle gourd'..I myself have tried this..but it didn't work until I started taking the fresh juice made at home. But still I will check if I can get any good company that makes these juice.. Give me some time. I really don't want to to suggest something that will ruin your improved health. 



Jabo said:


> More update...  Pumpkins are in season here and since I had good luck with bottle gourd and gourds are distantly related to pumpkins, I thought I might try juicing pumpkin.  After a couple of weeks I could feel my Crohn's coming back. The pumpkin was more delicious than the bottle gourd, especially when mixed with carrot, but no point if it doesn't make me better.  Since giving up on the pumpkin, and having read these forums I have now started juicing red cabbage juice.  Juicing bottle gourd gave me hope that maybe there is something else out there again.  Bottle gourd tastes much better than cabbage and I think gourd is better at helping Crohn's, but I think the red cabbage juice might be helping too!  I'll continue to test it and plan to let you know.


 Lol..you know what makes me laugh ?? Pumpkin in Ayurveda is known as stambhana (in in Sanskrit it means any material that blocks the physical channel)...the pumpkin is full of nutrients but it is not recommended as its not really healthy..as it will block the shrotas even after digestion... So am not surprised you started experiencing these bad effects after having pumpkin. You know these experiences just makes my belief in Ayurveda more stronger. They know what food is right and what is wrong...afterall its a 5000 years of science of life.


----------



## Jabo

Hi Sid,

Coming from a Western medical system, Ayurveda didn't make sense to me, but just like you said, it has been around for 5000 years.  That means for 5000 years people have found it succesful and passed down the knowledge from generation to generation.  That is pretty awesome.  Actually, it Ayurveda still doesn't make sense to me, but I tested pumpkin and it didn't work, and Ayurveda said it wouldn't work, so it is comfirmed to me that at least in this case the wisdom of thousands of years is still relevant.  I am excited to learn more about Ayurveda.  The bottle gourd juice was hands down the best food for my Crohn's and I have tried A LOT.  Fresh red cabbage juice is coming in at second and I am very grateful for it.  I understand if the bottled bottle gourd juice won't work.  It is very likely that there is some enzyme or chemical compound that just won't survive long outside of the fruit.  

Also, did you know that bottle gourd is one of the oldest, if not the first, cultivated food!  it also can be dried to make containers that last years!  That is really cool, and when I think about it, all other fruits and vegetables decompose very fast, but here is bottle gourd which no bacteria, fungus, or microorganism can break down!  My guess, whatever the compound is that keeps bacteria and fungii from rotting bottle gourd, it is also the same thing that cleans out my intestines.  

Again, if anybody reads this, I highly recommend they follow Sid's suggestions in drinking fresh bottle gourd juice.  If you can't buy it, and you have a green thumb, I suggest growing it!  Seriously, If I move back to America someday and I can't buy it, I will definitely be growing it.


----------



## sid

Thanks for the appreciation jabo. I am in search for your bottled 'bottle gourd juice' but since your body is responding well to these vegetables, I will tell you another miracle food that Ayurveda strongly recommends ( am no expert in Ayurveda, these are foods that I am having after being prescribed by my kabiraj ..ie Ayurveda doctor)..its pomegranate. have at least 1 or a max of two each day if you can. MAKE SURE YOU CHEW IT VERY WELL keep chewing and grinding it by your teeth until the hard seeds become a paste..( yeah I know its boring  )and only then swallow it. seeds needs to be chewed simply because these granules can rub against your intestine walls...its alright for a normal healthy body, but we must chew it. Try this pomegranate for at least 1 month and tell me if you find a general improvement in your health. there are many more fruits and vegetable specifically for your guts in case of DC and colitis but first you try this and keep updating me. Take care.


----------



## Drexel

Sid,

Thanks for posting this info. I recently was given Ayurvedic direction to eat bottled-gourd / lauki with every meal for my ulcerative colitis/Crohn's. After being given that direction I google searched Lauki & IBD and came across this thread. I'm glad to hear that in 2 cases so far the gourd has helped. I'm about 1 week into the diet and will keep everyone updated on how it goes.

I was not instructed to juice. I peel & de-seed the gourd and boil for about 10 minutes. I eat 2 gourds a day.

Thanks!


----------



## sid

@Drexel you're welcome mate, the reason why I advice everyone this 'bottle gourd' is only because I have seen the results myself...am keeping well..just like a normal healthy person and take no medicine. To be honest I haven't had many medicines for crohn's as ever since I developed stomach issues, I started my ayurvedic prescribed food...and that itself is working as a medicine for me. The only thing I took initially was pentasa and then stopped it as I was getting better with foods like bottle gourd, pomegranate. aloe vera and amla. Its good that you are starting bottle gourd, the only thing I would advice(very strictly) is that in case you want to try the juice in future ,please cut a small piece of the bottle gourd and taste it, if you find it bitter in taste (the kind of bitter taste we find in cucumber sometimes), then simply don't juice it ( Its perfectly fine if you are cooking it and take it as meal, it should not be taken only if you're going for the juice). this will not only heal your guts but its also very good for your heart. And please keep us updated on how it goes for you. I will pray the bottle gourd works for you as well and you get better very soon.


----------



## sid

@jabo :  Jabo I have found a bottle gourd juice which is made from organic bottle gourd juice and seems good to me. but I dnt know wether they can ship it to your address. I will let ypu know once I find more about how they distribute the product.


----------



## Garbanzo

Sid do you know if it can be used in cooking?? stews etc.?? I'm gonna ask my produce guy if he can track any down.....they also call it Calabash here.


----------



## sid

Garbanzo said:


> Sid do you know if it can be used in cooking?? stews etc.?? I'm gonna ask my produce guy if he can track any down.....they also call it Calabash here.


yes Garbanzo, it can definitely be used for cooking, in fact its a very common vegetable in India and is cooked in almost every household. You can many lauki dishes in youtube. its tastes quite good as well.


----------



## Jabo

sid said:


> @jabo :  Jabo I have found a bottle gourd juice which is made from organic bottle gourd juice and seems good to me. but I dnt know wether they can ship it to your address. I will let ypu know once I find more about how they distribute the product.


Hi Sid, Since drinking bottle gourd juice last summer I have been doing A LOT better.  I really had a big turn around during that time.  I could only buy it at the local markets here and after the season ended it was gone and I couldn't buy.  My Crohn's started to get worse and then I drank red cabbage juice everyday.  I have been holding up and now just went off all my medicine for three months now.  I have also bought bottle gourd seed and will grow my own this summer!  Yes, that is how much I believe in it.  I am going to grow it myself.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I never heard of drinking gourd juice. Is this available or something I'd need to make. I'm highly skeptical it will do anything for my crohns but I don't see why it would hurt to try it


----------



## sid

Jabo said:


> Hi Sid, Since drinking bottle gourd juice last summer I have been doing A LOT better.  I really had a big turn around during that time.  I could only buy it at the local markets here and after the season ended it was gone and I couldn't buy.  My Crohn's started to get worse and then I drank red cabbage juice everyday.  I have been holding up and now just went off all my medicine for three months now.  I have also bought bottle gourd seed and will grow my own this summer!  Yes, that is how much I believe in it.  I am going to grow it myself.


wow jabo..congrats. Wish you all the best...keep us updated.


----------



## sid

nogutsnoglory said:


> I never heard of drinking gourd juice. Is this available or something I'd need to make. I'm highly skeptical it will do anything for my crohns but I don't see why it would hurt to try it


you can definitely give it a try. I am not sure if its grown in your place. you may try searching bottle gourd in google. or may be buy the seeds.


----------



## Jabo

nogutsnoglory said:


> I never heard of drinking gourd juice. Is this available or something I'd need to make. I'm highly skeptical it will do anything for my crohns but I don't see why it would hurt to try it


Honestly, I was skeptical too, but I read Sid's post all over this forum again and again and then one day I was at the store and saw it and thought, "what the hell!" 

If you try and it either works or doesn't work, please let us know.


----------



## Queastor

Bitter melon is listed on webmd
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...dientId=795&activeIngredientName=BITTER MELON

as working like insulin.  I wonder if bottle gourd is basically the same since they're related.

When you follow the scd diet(which is basically a low carb diet) you starve bacteria to death in your digestive tract.

Preventing blood sugar spikes through an insulin type substance might just do the same in your bloodstream..  slowing growth enough to allow your body to put you into remission.

Well that's my t̶h̶e̶o̶r̶y̶  hypothesis anyway.


----------



## sid

Queastor said:


> Bitter melon is listed on webmd
> http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...dientId=795&activeIngredientName=BITTER MELON
> 
> as working like insulin.  I wonder if bottle gourd is basically the same since they're related.
> 
> When you follow the scd diet(which is basically a low carb diet) you starve bacteria to death in your digestive tract.
> 
> Preventing blood sugar spikes through an insulin type substance might just do the same in your bloodstream..  slowing growth enough to allow your body to put you into remission.
> 
> Well that's my theory anyway.


what you call bitter melon, we call it bitter gourd and its another superfood that is widely used especially if people have diabetes. It is good for you if you suffer from worms and bacteria in your guts. If you're interested to know about killing the gut bacteria through food, then you might want to learn more about 'Neem'. It is a very powerful herb used in ayurveda and is common found in india...nowadays you also get Neem capsules in USA I guess. 

But here the bitter melon does not work the way the bottle gourd does..bottle gourd is more of a healer of wounds and detoxes and cools your guts.


----------



## Jabo

I have a new update for you Sid.  At the end of last summer, I knew that that bottle gourd was seasonal here so I juiced 7 glasses of bottle gourd juice, about 12 ounces a piece.  I then put the juice in the freezer and froze it as a in case of emergency supply.  I didn't ever want to use it.  A few months ago I was doing so well, I was able to quite all my meds and was still doing great up until a month ago.  A month ago I started adding new foods into my diet and a ton of new herbal supplements.  I was testing out the herbs hoping to clear a possible background infection in my intestines that might have contributed to my Crohn's.  My Crohn's was doing great, I was just trying to make sure it couldn't come back.  Instead I brought it back with the extra foods and supplements.  I was in a mild flare going to the bathroom 2-3 times a day instead of just once. (two years ago it was 20 times a day so this wasn't that bad of a flare)  I had noticed that since I quite Humira, it is easier for me to upset my intestines and longer for them to recover.  After three weeks of getting better but very slowly, I decided to finally break out the frozen bottle gourd juice.  I drank it and felt very strange indeed almost immediately, I could tell it was doing something.  The next day I was down to one smooth BM and the least painful one I had had in a month.  This confirms my belief that the bottle gourd juice is very strong for me.  I have since drank the rest of the frozen juices feeling like summer is coming soon and I have already started to grow new bottle gourd plants but will still have to wait quite a while for a harvest.  If things go well, I plan to fill up like half of my freezer with big 10 ounce cubes of frozen bottle gourd juice.  Seriously.


----------



## sid

Jabo said:


> I have a new update for you Sid.  At the end of last summer, I knew that that bottle gourd was seasonal here so I juiced 7 glasses of bottle gourd juice, about 12 ounces a piece.  I then put the juice in the freezer and froze it as a in case of emergency supply.  I didn't ever want to use it.  A few months ago I was doing so well, I was able to quite all my meds and was still doing great up until a month ago.  A month ago I started adding new foods into my diet and a ton of new herbal supplements.  I was testing out the herbs hoping to clear a possible background infection in my intestines that might have contributed to my Crohn's.  My Crohn's was doing great, I was just trying to make sure it couldn't come back.  Instead I brought it back with the extra foods and supplements.  I was in a mild flare going to the bathroom 2-3 times a day instead of just once. (two years ago it was 20 times a day so this wasn't that bad of a flare)  I had noticed that since I quite Humira, it is easier for me to upset my intestines and longer for them to recover.  After three weeks of getting better but very slowly, I decided to finally break out the frozen bottle gourd juice.  I drank it and felt very strange indeed almost immediately, I could tell it was doing something.  The next day I was down to one smooth BM and the least painful one I had had in a month.  This confirms my belief that the bottle gourd juice is very strong for me.  I have since drank the rest of the frozen juices feeling like summer is coming soon and I have already started to grow new bottle gourd plants but will still have to wait quite a while for a harvest.  If things go well, I plan to fill up like half of my freezer with big 10 ounce cubes of frozen bottle gourd juice.  Seriously.



Thanks for the update Jabo. I am so glad that it gives you results so fast. using fresh juice is always better but since you dnt get it there all the time, it is still alright. And yes, growing it yourself is the best idea.

BTW jabo is it helping you only with the BM or are you getting any help in symptoms as well ?? I mean would say this juice has helped you to reach or move towards remission ?


----------



## Jabo

I am having problems with eczema and a fistula/abscess.  As far as the Crohn's in the intestines go, I have had many periods of no pain, no urgency, no blood, smooth and comfortable BMs one or two times a day.  I am not sure if this is "remission" or not.  It is symptom free.  But in addition to the juice, I was on a strict version of paleo/SCD, taking supplements, and generally trying to take care of myself.  I'm not sure how much the juice would help if I went off the diet and supplements.  As it is right now, it was that last key to the puzzle where things just worked. 

For sure if I went off the diet and supplements, I am sure in just one or two days, I could make myself sick.  

As for this week, I have stopped drinking the frozen bottle gourd drink.  After a week the flare that had bothered me for almost a month is now gone.


----------



## barelyalive

I am sooo pissed.  Saw an Indian GI today and asked about bottle gourd - he said sure give it a try and sent me to an Indian grocery he said sells it - but told me the Hindi name for it is Karela...so I joyfully went a bought a whole bunch of Karela - and now it appears its the wrong friggin thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Is Karela any good at all????    How the phuk does an Indian GI not know what the phuk bottle gourd is?????????


----------



## theOcean

All I know about karela is it's super bitter and you have to find a way to neutralize that... not sure about health benefits for it, though.


----------



## Jabo

barelyalive said:


> I am sooo pissed.  Saw an Indian GI today and asked about bottle gourd - he said sure give it a try and sent me to an Indian grocery he said sells it - but told me the Hindi name for it is Karela...so I joyfully went a bought a whole bunch of Karela - and now it appears its the wrong friggin thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Is Karela any good at all????    How the phuk does an Indian GI not know what the phuk bottle gourd is?????????


I guess you know from now that in India it is called lauki (लौकी / લૌકી), dudhi (दूदी / દૂદી) or ghiya.

That must have sucked.


----------



## sid

barelyalive said:


> I am sooo pissed.  Saw an Indian GI today and asked about bottle gourd - he said sure give it a try and sent me to an Indian grocery he said sells it - but told me the Hindi name for it is Karela...so I joyfully went a bought a whole bunch of Karela - and now it appears its the wrong friggin thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Is Karela any good at all????    How the phuk does an Indian GI not know what the phuk bottle gourd is?????????



thats so strange that he gave you karela. the english name is bitter gourd !! As theocean righjtly said karela is actually very bitter in taste. But there is nothing to worry , cuz karela is a natural anti bacterial and also kills the worms and bacteria in your guts,also neutralises the sugar in your body and is good for your eyes. no side effect dont worry. its also a very common vegetable in india and the funny thing is I just had a bowl of karela with rice :ylol2:


----------



## barelyalive

Sid, I went back to the Indian grocer and got more Karela...but they did not have an Lauki...they did have Lauki Juice Drink made by Aloe Plus International....I bought 4 500ml bottles (at $4USD each).  Do you think this is any good and how much should I drink for how long before I find any relief. 

In addition to the Crohn's I have developed severe internal hemorrhoids, I just got Venapro - that is made from bilberry, butcher's broom, horse chestnut, cayenne, plantain, cascara sagrada, zinc oxide, l-arginine, red sage, oat straw, and vitamin E.  I am taking this in addition to preparation h suppositories.   I had rubber band ligation last week that only made things worse.  

I am going on vacation to cancun, mexico for a week next sunday and I ma therefore desperate for some relief.

Thanks


----------



## sid

@barelyalive : you must take a full cup of lauki drink twice a day..lauki does not provide you instant results, it takes time but does help with inflammation. Jus shot U a PM. and keep keep having those karelas..its bitter but good for your health.


----------



## barelyalive

Sooo...how long does the lauki juice take to work?   I had no luck finding stone apple in my area...so its lauki juice or doom.   

Question about flavor...the first brand of lauki juice I bought had a very pleasant flavor...I went to a different store and they had a different brand that tastes nasty (kind of like kaopectate - of you never had that - kind of like a minty aloe vera juice taste) is that a bad sign?

I had an absolute miserable vacation I bled like crazy.  When I came back went to the colorectal surgeon who stuck a scope up the wazoo and told me the cause of my bleeding is not hemmorhoids but horrific inflamation due to Crohn's or UC...he was angry i want on humira yet - but Im still holding off, told me to take two canasa's a day which has alleviated the bleeding but not eliminated it.  

Im about to give into Humira but I am terribly scared of it - I am also a CPAP user and have read how dangerous it is because of mold and bacteria that can collect in the apparatus that doesnt effect a normal person but can have drastic impacts to someone taking a biological..

Thanks


----------



## sid

^^It takes some time..atleast a month. It does not give you instant relief  but has to be taken regularly for a month or two.


----------



## barelyalive

So went to the colorectal surgeon today and upon performing the aigmoidoscopy he said I looked signifficantly better, I had no ulceration no bleeding and a normal mucosol lining in tact...compared to one month ago when I was urged to get on Humira ASAP.   In the last four weeks I have drank two cups a day of bottle gourd juice (one in morning and one in evening).  Ate primarily Karela, pineapple, papaya and sardines.  Used canasa every night.

So which got me better, the diet, the bottle gourd juice, the canasa or a combo of the three?

Unfortuantely I am still having 4-10 painful bowel movement each day, Dr said it takes time and my bowel routine should improve.....


----------



## sid

In crohns the idea is to get to a better health condition and if the combination is helping you..continue it. It would be wrong for me to say it was because of bottle gourd since you were taking other stuff as well...but I will never be surprised if it was the reason for the improvement. All i would say is....jus dpont stop taking the bottle gourd juice   ...all the best !! 

Another thing i noticed is you have been having a lot of vegetables(and lesser red meat if i understand correctly)...I am a firm beliver of remission through diet and having moore servings of vegetables will definitely help you...and the foods that you are taking like bitter gourd and bottle gourd juice...i am sure things will improve more if you continue them...both of them are just great for your gut health.


----------



## Jabo

I'm growing my own gourd now. I'll probably post pics soon.


----------



## sid

Jabo said:


> I'm growing my own gourd now. I'll probably post pics soon.


thats awsome jabo.


----------



## Jabo

Here is a picture of me with my bottle gourd garden.






[/url][/IMG]

Here is a picture of bottle gourd being sold in a store near my house.  The store's name is Sprouts and it specializes in organic and whole food type products.  They have many locations in the US.  They are calling bottle gourd "opo squash".  







I have been drinking bottle gourd mixed with red cabbage juice and it has helped my latest flare a lot caused by a trip abroad.  The bottle gourd is the most important and the red cabbage helps a little.


----------



## sid

^^^ yes that exactly is bottle gourd and is that you jabo in that pic above ?


----------



## Jabo

thats me. hahaha


----------



## Sameer

Hi Sid,
I  have sent couple of message to you to send your contact details: someone need your help desperately. 
you can send your contact detail your email id:


----------



## InstantCoffee

Just found this stuff today, will try it and report back

So far did not make me sick. I felt 'good' after trying it but not sure if that was just that I'd been fasting off trigger foods all day. 

One gourd only made about 1/4 cup of juice though.


----------



## barelyalive

Hey, you are in CT and you found it???  I am in NJ and have not had any luck..the Indian Grocery Stores carry Lauki Juice and Frozen Bottle Gourd but I have never found fresh bottle gourd that I could juice....Curious - have you ever seen anyone selling bael fruit (stone apple) ?


----------



## Lady Organic

Jabo said:


> I'm growing my own gourd now. I'll probably post pics soon.


wow im impressed, I'll try to find this fruit in Chinatown...


----------



## InstantCoffee

barelyalive said:


> Hey, you are in CT and you found it???  I am in NJ and have not had any luck..the Indian Grocery Stores carry Lauki Juice and Frozen Bottle Gourd but I have never found fresh bottle gourd that I could juice....Curious - have you ever seen anyone selling bael fruit (stone apple) ?


Yes I've found it in two separate Indian grocers, they have large stocks too. I Can't say for sure if it helps, but the fact I can eat a whole gourd and not get sick is a miracle in and of itself, I can hardly eat any veggies.


----------



## Lady Organic

So I have bought and just tried a piece of Lauki. Thats how Indian people call it here. Nobody knew what I was taking about when I asked for Bottle gourd! they only use the indian name.

The grocery guy was so nice and friendly he even gave me a Karela insisting this was extraordinary vegetable for health. 

The Lauki tastes very plain almost like a very plain watermelon. Its a very smooth vegetable and quite interesting to eat raw. Im going to start with small pieces each day and see I how I go and increase my consumption daily. Since the seller was pretty sure the vegetable was not organic, I peeled the skin off. Its too bad because we know most vitamins are in the skin. Oh well im making an exception with this non-organic vegetable hoping it truly has magic power :ytongue:

im happy about this new addition to my diet, thx guys!


----------



## sid

wow good to see the thread still running.

Hi Lady Organic, , i was too excited at the time of opening the thread becuase of the results it gave to me , thus the word 'magic'  , but jokes apart.. I know its gonna work if you take it for a long time. 

@barelyalive , did your search for stone apple end ??


----------



## barelyalive

Sid, I have exhausted every avenue, spoke to countless Asian Indians at work and on the net and there just does not seem to be anyone who imports bael fruit to the US.  I did buy bael fruit capsules made by Himalaya, and I bought the Ulcerative Colitis Care Pack sold by Planet Ayurveda.  I just seem to be getting worse every day.  I tried Uceris and it was almost paralyzing to me so I had to stop.  Really dont want to go the biological route...btw - still cant find bottle gourd, but a lady at work told me they sell it at a store by her - whenever I feel well enough (LOL) I'll make the trip....thanks


----------



## BadColon

barelyalive,

just came across this forum via search. Where in NJ do you live? There are tons of Indian stores all over the state. 
check out patelbros DOT com to see if this chain of indian supermarket is near you.
There are many others near Atlantic city in south, islin(edison), jersey city in north jersey.


----------



## Soumen

@sid I am from Kolkata as well. Have you been to any natureopath/ayurvedic doctor before trying Gourd Juice?


----------



## Crohnical

I couldn´t find any of that fruit in the shops I visited today, but I saw some similar like these:
Would these help in the same way?


----------



## swathyedayath

Hi All, I am from india , recently diagnosed with Crohn's , one month back  . I was going through the posts , and found you all suggesting for bottle gourd .. can anyone please give me recent updates about using it .. I'm really excited to know about that ..


----------



## scottsma

Hello and welcome to the forum.I haven't seen Sid around for a while.I think he started this thread a while back.Sorry I can't help,just wanted to say hello.


----------



## sid

Hi friends,

I am visiting the forum after a long time. Actualy since the last time I came to this forum, I have been keeping really well (touch wood). My BM has been normal, gastritis symptoms decreased, and the bet part - I gained a lot of weight without any supplementation. I did get bit gassy and acidity at times, but he requency has been just like what anyone wothout crohns would suffer, mainly due to the junk food or excesive alcohol at times, though I now I can easliy tolerate alocohol well i would say. I hope this continues and sorry for not posing for a long time. I now feel i should have posted regularly..but I guess this new life made me forget this great forum for a while and I becamse a bit selfish. So sorry again.

 I am going for colonoscopy with biopsy in December (or may be earlier')..I am not expecting any miracles but I will continue my current lifestyle and just hoping for the best..will eep you guys posted.


----------



## sid

swathyedayath said:


> Hi All, I am from india , recently diagnosed with Crohn's , one month back  . I was going through the posts , and found you all suggesting for bottle gourd .. can anyone please give me recent updates about using it .. I'm really excited to know about that ..


One glass (350 ml approx) daily fresh bottle gourd juice what i did. Avoid it if you have stomach ulcers. Once thats healed you can take it.


----------



## ronroush7

sid said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am visiting the forum after a long time. Actualy since the last time I came to this forum, I have been keeping really well (touch wood). My BM has been normal, gastritis symptoms decreased, and the bet part - I gained a lot of weight without any supplementation. I did get bit gassy and acidity at times, but he requency has been just like what anyone wothout crohns would suffer, mainly due to the junk food or excesive alcohol at times, though I now I can easliy tolerate alocohol well i would say. I hope this continues and sorry for not posing for a long time. I now feel i should have posted regularly..but I guess this new life made me forget this great forum for a while and I becamse a bit selfish. So sorry again.
> 
> I am going for colonoscopy with biopsy in December (or may be earlier')..I am not expecting any miracles but I will continue my current lifestyle and just hoping for the best..will eep you guys posted.


Glad you are doing so well.


----------



## scottsma

Hello again Sid.Really good to know that you're doing so well.I'll be interested to know your results after your future tests.Keep well.


----------



## MaryCherub

sid said:


> Bottle gourd.


Are you still consuming it?

I have heard about that treatment before. I am studying Ayurveda and remember reading about it. 

Also the Chinese version of Bitter Melon. Which I have juiced but it was "challenging" to say the least.

I am using several of the following methods too:

http://www.planetayurveda.com/ulcerative-colitis-diet-home-remedies.htm

I know all these threads are old. But hopefully I can still get a reply from you Sid.


----------

